# The Horror Labs, Belgium - November 2013



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Jan 27, 2014)

The Famous Horror Labs. They were top of my list of places to see for well over a year or so now and it was my most anticipated location of this trip! Along with the regulars Dystopia, Baron Scotland and Lowri, we were joined by Yann Shee for this little adventure. Once inside we went straight to see the jackpot at this place deep inside the dark basement the shelves full of preserved dead animal body parts. Previous experiments and dissections from the Veterinary university which used to occupy this building. Sadly I heard word recently that the basement has been cleared out and renovation works are under way on this building which surprisingly has been previously left relatively untouched while the rest of the complex was redeveloped.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





Thanks for looking, there about 30 more photos and higher res copies of theses above on my blog: http://www.proj3ctm4yh3m.com/urbex/2014/01/27/urbex-the-horror-labs-belgium-november-2013/


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 27, 2014)

Scarey stuff but superb images,.thanks for sharing.


----------



## krela (Jan 27, 2014)

Nicely lit, quality stuff.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 27, 2014)

Thats as good as I'd hoped it'd be! Fantastic shots  

I hear it's been cleared out now? If so these could be the last pics!


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Jan 27, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Thats as good as I'd hoped it'd be! Fantastic shots Mooks!
> 
> I hear it's been cleared out now? If so these could be the last pics!



3 weeks after our trip it was confirmed basement was empty, ive seen a photo doing the rounds  sad times!


----------



## Nikokas (Jan 27, 2014)

Amazing mate !!! Just loved it !!!

Até já


----------



## cunningplan (Jan 27, 2014)

gruesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but great report and photos


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 27, 2014)

Great shots there as always mate 

Gutted I didn't get to see this site, had it pinned for bloody ages too!


----------



## woodland pixie (Jan 27, 2014)

Good grief! Disgusting and beautiful...stunning light. I had to know what the revolting thing was in picture 4 and I wish I hadn't searched like crazy now....infected stitched up dog uterus...mmmm


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 28, 2014)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr...ruesome! I always wanted to see this place. Time and tide (and demo) wait for no man so I guess it's done well to last this long.


----------



## Mr beady (Jan 28, 2014)

very nice PM cfti


----------



## skankypants (Jan 28, 2014)

Quality shots mate...


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 29, 2014)

Great shots!


----------



## jmcjnr (Jan 29, 2014)

Looks like the pantry in a Hotel I stayed in, in the Middle East. Jim.


----------



## Potter (Feb 5, 2014)

Amazing stuff.
Does make you wonder how they disposed of that stuff...


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 9, 2014)

Stunning. Shame its being cleared though


----------



## Mardy Bum (Feb 9, 2014)

Amazing. And very very very unsettling.


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 9, 2014)

Ultimate puddings action and excellently captured !!


----------



## URBANMYTH (Feb 9, 2014)

great pics love the jars...


----------

